# Need hub motor for Huari scooter



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe one of these could help you:
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Huari+scooter&go=&qs=n&sk=&form=QBRE


----------



## Quackerback (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I already looked at several of these. Some of them are for the "Alibaba" site. I refuse to do business there because they stole money from my debit card even though I have never done business with them. I subsequently discovered lots of scam reports. That also makes me nervous buying anything from a Chinese site that does not have a U.S. distributor.


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive got one from an rmartin evd lithium laying around.
I think its the same scooter.
http://www.electricbikedistributor.com/evd.html

Ive also got a controller and dc to dc for same. 

Pretty much the whole bike including tires except for the batteries. I used the 21 60ah cells for solar backup after putting 2500 miles or so on it the motor went wonkey like yours. I sent it off to be repaired and it turned out to just be burned wires on a hall sensor. The hall sensor has been replaced and new wiring installed. But it took a year to get everything back to me. Its all sitting in abox. In the mean time my company was bought by a large corp and I have zero free time now for any project anymore.

If you are interested let me know.


----------



## Quackerback (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Dex. Yeah, I sure might be interested. Can you send me a picture of the wheel?


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

sure lets use PM's from here on.

Motor is off the wheel. Im assuming you want a pic of the motor. 
It wont be until late tonight.

Pm me your email address.


----------



## Quackerback (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I was hoping for the whole wheel with motor in place as I know how to replace the wheel. Tell me what it takes to install. Any special tools needed?

My e-mail is quackerback/at/comcast/dot/net (Replace with symbols and remove the slashes--just a little precaution to throw off any automated readers.)


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

Quackerback said:


> Well I was hoping for the whole wheel with motor in place as I know how to replace the wheel. Tell me what it takes to install. Any special tools needed?
> 
> My e-mail is quackerback/at/comcast/dot/net (Replace with symbols and remove the slashes--just a little precaution to throw off any automated readers.)


 
i can put all back together its just abunch of allen head screws. Not really a problem.
Ill send you the shots to your email.


----------



## Quackerback (Aug 15, 2011)

Great! While you are at it, do you have the right side mirror? Mine broke.


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

have the whole bike i just took the batteries out for a solar project which i dont want want to dismantle (and 8 went into my force to up the batteries to 52 (buddy paired them)


----------

